# Place to buy Virginia grapes?



## zadvocate (Jun 4, 2017)

Just toured a few vineyards in Virginia and I was wondering if there's anywhere I could buy Virginia grapes this season?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 4, 2017)

I think there are several, though I'm just starting to realize that. Are you in VA? @mainshipfred has found a source for some reds, though I think he 'knows a guy'. I'm trying to find some Viognier, Traminette, or Petite Manseng. Juice would be great for those white varietals for me though. 

Where did you tour?


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 5, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I think there are several, though I'm just starting to realize that. Are you in VA? @mainshipfred has found a source for some reds, though I think he 'knows a guy'. I'm trying to find some Viognier, Traminette, or Petite Manseng. Juice would be great for those white varietals for me though.
> 
> Where did you tour?



This will be the first time for buying grapes for me. I don't know the cost and was told by one vineyard the source depends on the harvest and the quantities requested by their regular winery requests. There didn't seems to be a problem with the small quantities I wanted. I have asked for Norton, Tannat and Petit Manseng. What are you looking for?


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 5, 2017)

I am looking for pretty much whatever I can get. I definitely would like some of the whites, Viognier, Chard, Vidal Blanc and reds like Cab Franc, Cab Sau, Merlot etc...

I live in SW PA. We drove to Williamsburg and hit about 7 wineries along the way. I wouldn't have a problem driving 4-5 hours to pick up grapes and I would think the prices would be much lower too.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 5, 2017)

zadvocate said:


> I am looking for pretty much whatever I can get. I definitely would like some of the whites, Viognier, Chard, Vidal Blanc and reds like Cab Franc, Cab Sau, Merlot etc...
> 
> I live in SW PA. We drove to Williamsburg and hit about 7 wineries along the way. I wouldn't have a problem driving 4-5 hours to pick up grapes and I would think the prices would be much lower too.



What kind of quantities? I have no idea of the prices. Next time you come down you need to hit the Northern VA Wineries, a lot closer. I would think if we got enough people wanting the same grapes we could get a better price. I want Petit Manseng for the white and I think Jim may also.


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 5, 2017)

I just realized that today looking at the map there are a lot of vineyards in Northern Virginia. I have been emailing a few today to see whether any would sell grapes so far no luck. 2 replies out of 7 so far. I have also noticed on the Virginia vineyard association exchange there is a listing but I don't know if they sell by the ton Or what. I have an email out to them also. I'm just looking for a few hundred pounds and of course if the price is right I could buy more. I have never had the petite Manseng but if it makes a nice dry white I would be up for giving it a try.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess you can make as dry or sweet as you like. In fact wineris around here make it different every year. I've had both off dry and dry and they are both very good. Any luck with responses from your emails? I have a little relationship with the two I am working with.


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 6, 2017)

So far all nos. sent a few more today


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 6, 2017)

Northern VA has quite a bit to offer. Though there are smaller vineyards, you can find some gems there. For Norton, you may want to check Chrysalis. They usually produce a ton (no pun intended) of it. For whites, you could check with Pearmund. They've got a few plots with different varietals; their main being Chardonnay.


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 7, 2017)

I did email chrysalis But haven't heard back yet. I will also check out the other Vineyard you mentioned. Thank you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2017)

skyfire322 said:


> Northern VA has quite a bit to offer. Though there are smaller vineyards, you can find some gems there. For Norton, you may want to check Chrysalis. They usually produce a ton (no pun intended) of it. For whites, you could check with Pearmund. They've got a few plots with different varietals; their main being Chardonnay.



Was just at Pearmund with @mainshipfred a couple weeks ago. Loved their Petite Manseng. If I could get my hands on some of that or the Viognier, I'd be all over it.


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 7, 2017)

They were very prompt and letting me know that they cannot do not have any extra to sell.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

skyfire322 said:


> Northern VA has quite a bit to offer. Though there are smaller vineyards, you can find some gems there. For Norton, you may want to check Chrysalis. They usually produce a ton (no pun intended) of it. For whites, you could check with Pearmund. They've got a few plots with different varietals; their main being Chardonnay.



Funny you named those two out of all the wineries in NOVA. They are the two I've been talking to. I built the new Chrysalis tasting building. 12000sf with a 2000sf cave. I am a wine club member of Pearmund. Pearmund already told me I could get Petit Manseng and Norton. Chrysalis tentatively committed to Norton and Tannat depending on their annual winery orders. Either way I will have something. If anyone wants a specific varietal let me know the grape and quanntity and I will see what I can do. Don't want to be greedy but want to make sure I am able to get mine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Funny you named those two out of all the wineries in NOVA. They are the two I've been talking to. I built the new Chrysalis tasting building. 12000sf with a 2000sf cave. I am a wine club member of Pearmund. Pearmund already told me I could get Petit Manseng and Norton. Chrysalis tentatively committed to Norton and Tannat depending on their annual winery orders. Either way I will have something. If anyone wants a specific varietal let me know the grape and quanntity and I will see what I can do. Don't want to be greedy but want to make sure I am able to get mine.



If you happen to be talking w/ them, the PM and Viognier are my goals. If I can't get them, I'll get a Viognier juice bucket from Harford again. I'm very happy with the one I did in the fall and if the lawn is too wet to mow tonight, I'll be bottling it. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Was just at Pearmund with @mainshipfred a couple weeks ago. Loved their Petite Manseng. If I could get my hands on some of that or the Viognier, I'd be all over it.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> If you happen to be talking w/ them, the PM and Viognier are my goals. If I can't get them, I'll get a Viognier juice bucket from Harford again. I'm very happy with the one I did in the fall and if the lawn is too wet to mow tonight, I'll be bottling it.



3 lugs each? I don't know the yield of either one.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> 3 lugs each? I don't know the yield of either one.



That, or if its easier 6-7 gallons of juice. (that's easier for me - don't know if its easier for them)


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> That, or if its easier 6-7 gallons of juice. (that's easier for me - don't know if its easier for them)



Good point, I'll check, but what's the fun in that.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Good point, I'll check, but what's the fun in that.



My press is stained red - not sure what a Viognier would look like after I ran it through there.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> My press is stained red - not sure what a Viognier would look like after I ran it through there.



I'll have me press built by then. First you are telling me I need a separate barrel for wine kits now you're telling me I need 2 presses. Geeze Jim, what the heck!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I'll have me press built by then. First you are telling me I need a separate barrel for wine kits now you're telling me I need 2 presses. Geeze Jim, what the heck!!!!



Just get one of these and you won't have to worry: 

https://morewinemaking.com/products/speidel-bladder-press-40-liters.html


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

I actually thought about building a bladder press but need some time to think about it. Since the staining of the wood could be a potential I may paint it with a food safe paint, that would also solve the problem.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I actually thought about building a bladder press but need some time to think about it. Since the staining of the wood could be a potential I may paint it with a food safe paint, that would also solve the problem.



My press is metal, but my basket is wood. It's been through several red grape presses, but the wood basket is completely unstained. It has two coats of food safe sealer on it and works like a charm. You just need a good sealer..........not two presses.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnd said:


> My press is metal, but my basket is wood. It's been through several red grape presses, but the wood basket is completely unstained. It has two coats of food safe sealer on it and works like a charm. You just need a good sealer..........not two presses.



I know, I was just messing with Jim. But didn't initially think about it.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 7, 2017)

John, what sealer did you use?


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Funny you named those two out of all the wineries in NOVA. They are the two I've been talking to. I built the new Chrysalis tasting building. 12000sf with a 2000sf cave. I am a wine club member of Pearmund. Pearmund already told me I could get Petit Manseng and Norton. Chrysalis tentatively committed to Norton and Tannat depending on their annual winery orders. Either way I will have something. If anyone wants a specific varietal let me know the grape and quanntity and I will see what I can do. Don't want to be greedy but want to make sure I am able to get mine.



That's awesome! Although there are quite a few, I know that a lot of the smaller vineyards will harvest what they have and buy from others to supplement since most of them have 20-30 acres. 

The one I worked at (Philip Carter) mainly has Cab Franc and Viognier but they usually bought a little Norton from Chrysalis and had to get some Vidal from Cornell University (my old stomping grounds!)


----------



## Johnd (Jun 7, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> John, what sealer did you use?



This is the one I used, very pleased.......

https://pleasanthillgrain.com/ez-do-food-safe-wood-coating


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 8, 2017)

I would be interested in some Viognier, 3 lugs if it was possible. I never had the Petite Manseng but would be open to give it a try.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 8, 2017)

Jim and Zadvocate, I'll check on both and let you know.


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 9, 2017)

I used the same sealer and it worked great.


----------



## padolin (Jun 19, 2017)

You may want to check with VA tech and see if they know of anyone who would sell.


----------

